# FS:Ornate Birchir -price drop



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

i have a super nice ornate birchir for sale , great patterns , very peaceful and active ,sized at 12 inches easy (eyeballed) eats masaivores and prawns 

$$60 bucks takes it [email protected]!

looks just like the one in these pics ..

Ornate bichir - Tropical Fish Forums


----------



## angryinsect (Apr 21, 2010)

do you know the sex, if it is female i would be interested


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

angryinsect said:


> do you know the sex, if it is female i would be interested


sorry i do not know how to sex them ?


----------



## angryinsect (Apr 21, 2010)

males have a larger and wider anal fin than females. are you able to get a decent pic?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

dang, if it were smaller i would be all over it so mine could have a friend


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

angryinsect said:


> males have a larger and wider anal fin than females. are you able to get a decent pic?


oh ya for sure i can , just not til later today ..


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

spit.fire said:


> dang, if it were smaller i would be all over it so mine could have a friend


they dont stay small forever ...


----------



## angryinsect (Apr 21, 2010)

spit.fire said:


> dang, if it were smaller i would be all over it so mine could have a friend


i have a 6'' sen living with 6 other bichirs from 10-17'' with no problems


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

angryinsect said:


> i have a 6'' sen living with 6 other bichirs from 10-17'' with no problems


ya they usually get along with no problems 

ill try for a decent pic tonite ? hides under stump when lights are on ..lol


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

angryinsect said:


> do you know the sex, if it is female i would be interested


here are some pics , best i could do ...


----------



## imtrippedup (Apr 25, 2010)

seen it in person. its nice


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

trip said:


> seen it in person. its nice


yup it sure is [email protected]!


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

ttt ..........


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

price drop .50 bucks


----------



## _TiDy_ (Apr 29, 2010)

bump for a nice birchir


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

_TiDy_ said:


> bump for a nice birchir


thanks doode [email protected]!


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

sunday morning bump !!


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

decided to keep this guy [email protected]!


----------

